# Java Applet Bildbetrachter



## retinho (20. Okt 2004)

Hallo

ich möchte auf meiner Website eine kleine Gallerie mit ca. 6 Bildern installieren.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Applet mit folgender Funktion:
Wenn man über die 6 Thumbnails mit der Maus drüberfährt, ändert automatisch an einem andren Ort das grosse Bild....
Kann auch mit klicken funktionieren.

Gibt es sowas?



Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Okt 2004)

Hm... willst du wissen wie man das programmiert oder willst du das fertig haben?

Für ersteres brauchst du am besten ein Canvas, das das Bild zeichnet, und einen MouseListener.


----------



## Sky (22. Okt 2004)

Ist dass nicht "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen"?? Für dass, was Du willst kannst Du es (wenn klicken ok ist) mit einfachem HTML lösen und mit "drüberfahren" geht das mit JavaScript.

Also, wenn ich als geneigter USER auf eine Seite komme die lange lädt (insbesondere wegen JAVA) um dann ein paar Bilder zu sehen, wäre ich enttäuscht. 
Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache...


----------

